# KMC Chain Issue



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

Having an issue getting the KMC 11-speed chain assembled. For some reason I cannot get the connecting link to fully seat. I have tried flipping the chain, the link even tried removing another pair of links. All to no avail. Anyone else had these issues?? I went the KMC route because 1) i didn't want to pay for another chain tool for Campy chain, and 2) I have had great success with KMC 10-speed chains. About ready to chuck the KMC in the trash bin and just order to Campy chain and tool. Any help or suggestions appreciated!!!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

The connectors fits one to each other if you do it in your hands??

I got a 10 speed a few months ago and somehow the new link is different than the old one, looks like they changed the design and now the missing link is harder to put on, obviously harder to take off too. 

I would put the link in my hands 1st and then try in the bike just in case. You can get individual missing links too in case the one came with the chain is defective, no need to get a new chain and if you do let me know where to pick up the one u have there 

I believe u can use the 10 speed missing link aswell, google it just in case im wrong but i believe i read it somewhere.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I had the same problem today with a 10 speed KMC quick link. It takes a lot of grunt to put the quick link together, and the greasiness of the chain pretty much made it impossible for me. My solution -- I happened to have a Wipperman 10 speed quick link handy. It went on fine.

With any luck, you'll find another brand link that works. Maybe you could try a ten speed KMC link, but I honestly wouldn't trust it to be 100% safe. The Wipperman link holds together in a way that makes it very unlikely it'd ever just unlatch itself. The KMC, by contrast, does seem to rely a bit on the tightness of the connection.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I've had no problem with my kmc 11 speed chain. Once i get the chain length to where I want it I put the link on and have the bike on the floor, from there I make sure the missing link is above the stays, coming from the cassette and just push down on the pedals and that locks it in place. I noticed recently chorus chain came down in price, they are a few bucks more than a kmc. You can get 11 speed chain tools for less than $30 bucks now. Being a shop employee I paid even less than that for an ice tools one.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The first couple times you snap and unsnap the KMC Quicklink, it's pretty stiff. I've had no problems after a couple times with it though.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Note that KMC says NOT to reuse the 11sp Missing Link. Anyway, I bought the KMC Missing Link tools because it was very hard for me to do. You might be able to snap the links together by hand, but you won't get them apart like that. The tools sell for $15 or less, each.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

Mine was very tough to seat also.
I ended up using a pair of external snap ring pliers to force the links apart and that seated the KMC link.

Cheers


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

There are reusable and non-reusable links. The non-reusable ones are hard to click together and almost impossible to get apart. The Wipperman link is probably the best design out of all of them, but it is directional so you have to install it facing the right way.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

KMC Tools:
KMC USA

There was an article in Velo News (I think) a while back about Wipperman. They said they would not offer a removable link for 11sp until they have an 11sp chain. So, for the time being, KMC is the only aftermarket alternative for Campagnolo 11sp.


----------

